# Suche Strato root-server backuppartner



## hobbes_E (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe seit einigen Tagen einen root Server von Strato. Bei dem kleinen Packet ist kein Backupspace dabei. Daher suche ich einen gleichgesinnten der ebenfalls kein Backupspace hat und bei Strato ist. Ich plane ein tägliches Backup mit Reoback. Interner Traffic im Rechenzentrum ist lauf FAQ von Strato kostenlos. Meinem Backuppartner würde ich ein Web unter Confixx ohne Domain mit 3 GB Speicherplatz einrichten. Das gleiche würde ich mir dann auch wünschen. Dann könnte Reoback das backup per FTP hochladen (interner Traffic kostenlos) und in ein Verzeichnis speichern das vom Web nicht aufrufbar ist. 

Ich würde mir zusätzlich eine schriftliche Vereinbarung zur Datenschutz-Verpflichtung wünschen. 

Bei interesse meldet euch einfach. 

Gruß hobbes_E


----------

